# Needle Valves within the UK



## Original (17 Dec 2011)

Hello everyone I'm looking for a decent needle valve to use with pressurized co2 although I'm struggling to find a needle valve which I can order within the UK, could anyone tell me some good brands or link me to some valves? 

much appreciated


----------



## thingymajig (17 Dec 2011)

Aquaessentials do one http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -5569.html


----------



## Original (17 Dec 2011)

> Aquaessentials do one http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -5569.html



That looks surprisingly like the Malaysian ones for sale on ebay here:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CO2-Needl...6?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3a4fb778ba

Although twice the price, personally, I don't trust it


----------



## thingymajig (17 Dec 2011)

Try Aquamedic or ADA, see if they do one if your looking to spend big bucks on
something that does the same as a none brand...


cheers


----------



## Aquadream (17 Dec 2011)

Original said:
			
		

> > Aquaessentials do one http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -5569.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like them because they are the same. Just the picture has been taken from the side without markings.


----------



## Original (17 Dec 2011)

The needle valve is one of the most crucial parts to maintain a consistent flow, I'm not planning on spending big bucks I'm just planning on buying something which holds precision


----------



## Orlando (18 Dec 2011)

That valve posted above has plastic valve seats and because of this the BPS will fly all over the place with ambient room temperature. Your better off spending a little extra coin on something nicer. You dont need anything ridiculous like a metering valve with micrometer, but something made fully our of metal will do.

Oh, the valve seat is inside the needle valve so you cant see it. I cut one of those valves in half to expose its guts.


----------



## Original (4 Jan 2012)

I need some help - what needle valve do you guys run with?

I've been looking at ideals, fabco nv-55, swageloks, hoke, parker and a handful of others but few of these are available in the UK and I'm reluctant to purchase from unencrypted pages.


----------



## Original (12 Jan 2012)

Just an update: I bought a Swagelok low-flow metering valve. I went all out as I didn't want to risk buying a P.O.S valve. Bit pricey with item costing £92 in the end but worth it in the long run I suppose. I already have a dual stage reg and a Burkert solenoid so I might as well follow suit buying a good valve. Job done.


----------



## GillesF (13 Jan 2012)

Good choice, you can't go wrong with Swagelok


----------

